# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  عزاء وتمثيل ....!!!!

## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

*صور يوم العاشر من المحرم*
* ( عزاء ، زنجيل ، تمثيل السبايا )*



** 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*يتبع*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  


  




*كان ذلك العزاء والصور* 
*في سنابس الخير ****

----------


## قطرة عطاء

رحم الله والديكم أخت موالية أول مرة اشوف عزاء سنابس الخير أعادنا الله واياكم على مثل هذه الأيام بحال أفضل من هذا الحال 
لاحظت بأن سنة التصوير 2005 يعني قبل خمس سنوات تقريبا ان شاء الله يتطور العمل للأفضل دائما ..
دمتم خيرا لكل خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عزاء الزنجيل عزاء بحريني مشهور 
موفقة اخية

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم .

شكرا لك عزيزتي على هذا النقل*
* وفقنا الله لخدمة النبي محمد وعترته الطاهرة
 عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام .*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*موفقين أحبتي لخدمة المولى* 
*أبي عبد الله عليه السلام* 
*وبورك مروركم ***

----------

